# Slip up momma ...help??



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

I went out to check on the animals a bit ago since I wasn’t out today, being under the weather.  I looked in on the baby bunnies and the momma and saw that the momma was all bloody!  I freaked!  I thought she had hurt a baby.  I checked her over and it looked like her privates were bleeding.  I started a thread thinking she was having female problems and that she might die.  The kits are around 4 weeks...not old enough to live on their own...and I can do feed them kitten formula...  Anyways, something made me look in the hutch....I suppose I wanted to see if there was a hurt baby.  There were 5 kits...brand new.  One dead.  I’m dumbfounded.  A few weeks ago my old farmer friend told me that rabbits can actually have old sperm, in them in them and do this...have a second litter like this.  Of course I blew him off.  This is the same rabbit that got pregnant by accident by he4 bonded buddy who was only four months.   She fiddled around with the hay  for two weeks...but I didn’t realize what she was doing at first....  it was probably four-five when I put the post on here about her playing with the hay, and you all confirmed, that, yes, she could be pregnant...separate them.  I suppose, at this moment it doesn’t really matter HOW it happened...although, I would love to figure it out at some point.  Now, what the heavens do I do?  I have these six, very active bunnies hopping everywhere...and four newborns.  She pulled a TON of fur.  There’s so much it was spilling out all over...but, still, those babies aren’t safe.  Plus, would she reject the new ones?  I’m not even sure she’s done, she’s still bloody..but, perhaps she’s cleaning herself up.  Do I take the older ones out?  A few at a time, as not to stress them?  Man, this is a mess. She is a fertile Myrtle!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I went out to check on the animals a bit ago since I wasn’t out today, being under the weather.  I looked in on the baby bunnies and the momma and saw that the momma was all bloody!  I freaked!  I thought she had hurt a baby.  I checked her over and it looked like her privates were bleeding.  I started a thread thinking she was having female problems and that she might die.  The kits are around 4 weeks...not old enough to live on their own...and I can do feed them kitten formula...  Anyways, something made me look in the hutch....I suppose I wanted to see if there was a hurt baby.  There were 5 kits...brand new.  One dead.  I’m dumbfounded.  A few weeks ago my old farmer friend told me that rabbits can actually have old sperm, in them in them and do this...have a second litter like this.  Of course I blew him off.  This is the same rabbit that got pregnant by accident by he4 bonded buddy who was only four months.   She fiddled around with the hay  for two weeks...but I didn’t realize what she was doing at first....  it was probably four-five when I put the post on here about her playing with the hay, and you all confirmed, that, yes, she could be pregnant...separate them.  I suppose, at this moment it doesn’t really matter HOW it happened...although, I would love to figure it out at some point.  Now, what the heavens do I do?  I have these six, very active bunnies hopping everywhere...and four newborns.  She pulled a TON of fur.  There’s so much it was spilling out all over...but, still, those babies aren’t safe.  Plus, would she reject the new ones?  I’m not even sure she’s done, she’s still bloody..but, perhaps she’s cleaning herself up.  Do I take the older ones out?  A few at a time, as not to stress them?  Man, this is a mess. She is a fertile Myrtle!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 14, 2020)

okay no advise but awww


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I went out to check on the animals a bit ago since I wasn’t out today, being under the weather.  I looked in on the baby bunnies and the momma and saw that the momma was all bloody!  I freaked!  I thought she had hurt a baby.  I checked her over and it looked like her privates were bleeding.  I started a thread thinking she was having female problems and that she might die.  The kits are around 4 weeks...not old enough to live on their own...and I can do feed them kitten formula...  Anyways, something made me look in the hutch....I suppose I wanted to see if there was a hurt baby.  There were 5 kits...brand new.  One dead.  I’m dumbfounded.  A few weeks ago my old farmer friend told me that rabbits can actually have old sperm, in them in them and do this...have a second litter like this.  Of course I blew him off.  This is the same rabbit that got pregnant by accident by he4 bonded buddy who was only four months.   She fiddled around with the hay  for two weeks...but I didn’t realize what she was doing at first....  it was probably four-five when I put the post on here about her playing with the hay, and you all confirmed, that, yes, she could be pregnant...separate them.  I suppose, at this moment it doesn’t really matter HOW it happened...although, I would love to figure it out at some point.  Now, what the heavens do I do?  I have these six, very active bunnies hopping everywhere...and four newborns.  She pulled a TON of fur.  There’s so much it was spilling out all over...but, still, those babies aren’t safe.  Plus, would she reject the new ones?  I’m not even sure she’s done, she’s still bloody..but, perhaps she’s cleaning herself up.  Do I take the older ones out?  A few at a time, as not to stress them?  Man, this is a mess. She is a fertile Myrtle!



She should be able to take care of them just fine....if you have a doe who has a younger group of kits you could move the new ones to her to foster, if not then leave them all together.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 14, 2020)

Wow. That's news to me that they could have a double pregnancy.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> She should be able to take care of them just fine....if you have a doe who has a younger groups of kits you could move the new ones to her to foster, if not then leave them all together.


Oh, yeah...I have two does that might kindle this week?  They pulled fur and then nothing....that would be ideal!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Oh, yeah...I have two does that might kindle this week?  They pulled fur and then nothing....that would be ideal!!


If you have the space in the hutch, place one of your wood nesting boxes  on its side so hopefully the older kits will hang out there instead of on top of the newer kit. Just don't  leave two nest box's  the same way so your doe gets  confused. Hope the new momma dosen't  get overwhelmed....or you either....
Hey, I thought you were resting from the flu  😷


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> If you have the space in the hutch, place one of your wood nesting boxes  on its side so hopefully the older kits will hang out there instead of on top of the newer kit. Just don't  leave two nest box's  the same way so your doe gets  confused. Hope the new momma dosen't  get overwhelmed....or you either....
> Hey, I thought you were resting from the flu  😷


Oh..that’s a great idea..that hutch is 4’ definitely room...resting, but needed to see everybody...good thing I did!!  So who do I move...the new bunnies in all fur, or the old bunnies....who are extremely used to their big box??


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 14, 2020)

Let me preface this with "I am not a bunny mama" but have raised a few some decades ago.  If it were me I'd take the older ones out.  I think the younger ones would have a better chance - but again - I'm not speaking from experience.

I did find this on the "oh so powerful all knowing" Google-master:









						Weaning Rabbits. Minimize stress at weaning time for baby rabbits
					

Weaning Rabbits How To’s – How and when to wean, physiological versus physical weaning, and reducing the risk of stress-induced diarrhea after weaning baby bunny rabbits




					www.raising-rabbits.com
				




_"Thanks to natural instincts and capabilities within the genetic DNA of the rabbit, rabbit kits are fully able to feed themselves by 28 days of life (4 weeks). This coincides with the doe’s ability to bear another litter 31 days after the prior litter’s birth.

In domestic rabbits, kits’ milk intake is at its maximum at around 3 weeks of age and it tapers off between 4 weeks and 7 weeks. We call this physiological weaning.

*Physiological weaning* takes place long before physical weaning does, most of the time.

We know that rabbits in the wild physically wean their litters at 4 weeks of age or slightly earlier. This is because they are already very pregnant with their next litter and they simply abandon the 4-week-old kits in order to go off and dig themselves a new burrow. In this case, physiological weaning and physical weaning are concurrent.

At 4 weeks of age, all baby rabbits are more or less physiologically weaned at 4 weeks old, including our domestic rabbits, meaning they are eating and drinking on their own, and getting most or all of their sustenance by feeding themselves."_

Just seems to me that if the older ones are able to take care of themselves that the little ones would have a better chance.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 14, 2020)

I would keep the two litters in separate boxes but wean the older litter within the next week or so. At 4 weeks they should be able to eat on their own mostly anyways.  
@Bunnylady any advice?


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 14, 2020)

IMO,  if that second litter is to survive, the first litter will need to be removed from the cage. Otherwise, she will nurse the more active,  aggressive, older ones, and the second litter will probably starve. It's pretty unlikely that she would choose to visit them both, and equally unlikely that the older kits would stay out of the nest where the new kits are. If she does try to refuse the older kits, there's a good chance the new ones could get trampled.

We prefer not to separate at 4 weeks, but commercial breeders do it all the time. Buns this age should be eating and drinking a fair amount on their own; if you add some rolled oats and maybe a little calf manna to their pellets, they should be OK.

I've had emergency situations that resulted in litters as young as 3 weeks being on their own, and they survived. Not what I'd prefer, but sometimes, needs must. 

And actually, it's not the sperm they store, it's the embryos - it's a little-known trick called "delayed implantation." The longest case on record was something like 6 months.

But let me ask this: are you sure you got the buck out before the older litter was born? Does come into use (are capable of getting pregnant again)_ immediately_ after a litter is born. If he was there when the kits were born, this is a straightforward case of rebreeding after kindling, not anything more exotic.


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 14, 2020)

I think this site should be split into "experience levels" like movies. You know, G, PG, PG13, R, and X.
Maybe Novice, Learning, Advanced Novice, Journeyman, and Master.
As someone stuck at novice, you guys scare the hell-o out of me. I probably won't sleep tonight!
@Duckfarmerpa1. All my sympathies with this one. Newfound confidence or not, this has GOT to rattle your foundations a bit.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> I think this site should be split into "experience levels" like movies. You know, G, PG, PG13, R, and X.
> Maybe Novice, Learning, Advanced Novice, Journeyman, and Master.
> As someone stuck at novice, you guys scare the hell-o out of me. I probably won't sleep tonight!
> @Duckfarmerpa1. All my sympathies with this one. Newfound confidence or not, this has GOT to rattle your foundations a bit.



If your scared now, wait until there is a LGD discussion.......


----------



## JHP Homestead (Jan 14, 2020)

I have only raised rabbits for a couple years, but I think you should remove the older litter. At 4 weeks, my kits are ambushing the mom to nurse whenever they want, so there probably wouldn’t be much for the new kits, if the mom even did try to nurse them.  

The older kits should be ok by themselves. Their growth will probably slow quite a bit, but I don’t know if these are meat rabbits anyways, so that probably doesn’t matter.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Oh 


Bunnylady said:


> IMO,  if that second litter is to survive, the first litter will need to be removed from the cage. Otherwise, she will nurse the more active,  aggressive, older ones, and the second litter will probably starve. It's pretty unlikely that she would choose to visit them both, and equally unlikely that the older kits would stay out of the nest where the new kits are. If she does try to refuse the older kits, there's a good chance the new ones could get trampled.
> 
> We prefer not to separate at 4 weeks, but commercial breeders do it all the time. Buns this age should be eating and drinking a fair amount on their own; if you add some rolled oats and maybe a little calf manna to their pellets, they should be OK.
> 
> ...


no...he was out...I took him out right after I made the post with you all and you guys said to get him out!!   I just put the second bunny box in....does this mean I need to go back out and separate?  I absolutely will, but...can it wait till the morning?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

It


B&B Happy goats said:


> If your scared now, wait until there is a LGD discussion.......


was. Ray...I thought she was hurt..then I thought she hurt the babies...then to find babies...Chris said I’m like an irresponsible teenager..  Mom, I’m pregnant again...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

JHP Homestead said:


> I have only raised rabbits for a couple years, but I think you should remove the older litter. At 4 weeks, my kits are ambushing the mom to nurse whenever they want, so there probably wouldn’t be much for the new kits, if the mom even did try to nurse them.
> 
> The older kits should be ok by themselves. Their growth will probably slow quite a bit, but I don’t know if these are meat rabbits anyways, so that probably doesn’t matter.


Ok...never mind about waiting until morning...I’m going out now....


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 14, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> If your scared now, wait until there is a LGD discussion.......


Oh, you guys say all you want about LGDs. I don't have enough, or widely scattered enough livestock to warrant one. Basically everything I have is in my yard, and my pound mutt takes care of things nicely.
Can't scare me there!
But things like "delayed implantation" or "immaculate conception" or whatever ???
Next I expect to hear about spontaneous sex change (like frogs) in my chickens so I wake to crowing and fertilized eggs!
And its all @Duckfarmerpa1 s fault.  I never heard of ANY of these wierd things until she started bringing it up! Love ya Ducks!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Ok, we’re back...we moved the older bunnies..but...it’s a smaller cage....perhaps I should’ve put the mom in the smaller space.      Perhaps I should switch them around in a few days, or tomo?  Or just leave it be?  The space they are in is 2’ x 18”....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> Oh, you guys say all you want about LGDs. I don't have enough, or widely scattered enough livestock to warrant one. Basically everything I have is in my yard, and my pound mutt takes care of things nicely.
> Can't scare me there!
> But things like "delayed implantation" or "immaculate conception" or whatever ???
> Next I expect to hear about spontaneous sex change (like frogs) in my chickens so I wake to crowing and fertilized eggs!
> And its all @Duckfarmerpa1 s fault.  I never heard of ANY of these wierd things until she started bringing it up! Love ya Ducks!


Thanks a lot @Xerocles ..I used to like you..   Seriously, weird stuff happens here...I used to be so innocent...now even my rabbits are ...multiplying like rabbits!!  As long as they make it!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 14, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> Next I expect to hear about spontaneous sex change (like frogs) in my chickens so I wake to crowing and fertilized eggs!


You do know it's been known to happen, right - a hen turns into a rooster (though the bird isn't fertile when it does)? And sometimes perfectly fertile, otherwise normal hens crow?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 14, 2020)

well xerocles your hens could crow and about the egg fertilization well........ yeah that wouldnt happen lol


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

S


Xerocles said:


>


orry for flipping your world upside down...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

I had put an ad up to sell the babies, saying that they would be ready in two weeks. I liter just got a text, someone wants to come pick out a rabbit.  Do I, obviously, I have to tell her what happened...do I let her take the bunny now, with instructions of what I’m doing?  Or, do I keep the bunny for two weeks and then let her come back...but she probably won’t...I hate these twists and turns!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 14, 2020)

well i would say these have been taken off momma so yes you can pick one out  however a holding deposit is required and if not then cant promise he or she will still be here. and if she wants to take said bunny home i would mention that she needs to take care to make sure it only gets what on this list of items to have until its x age so that it remains healthy and she doesnt lose it.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> well i would say these have been taken off momma so yes you can pick one out  however a holding deposit is required and if not then cant promise he or she will still be here. and if she wants to take said bunny home i would mention that she needs to take care to make sure it only gets what on this list of items to have until its x age so that it remains healthy and she doesnt lose it.


Excellent idea!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 14, 2020)

on this one i actually have experience lol i had several call me after taking said bunny home to have on pass because of something fed and they wanted to me to replace said rabbit.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> IMO,  if that second litter is to survive, the first litter will need to be removed from the cage. Otherwise, she will nurse the more active,  aggressive, older ones, and the second litter will probably starve. It's pretty unlikely that she would choose to visit them both, and equally unlikely that the older kits would stay out of the nest where the new kits are. If she does try to refuse the older kits, there's a good chance the new ones could get trampled.
> 
> We prefer not to separate at 4 weeks, but commercial breeders do it all the time. Buns this age should be eating and drinking a fair amount on their own; if you add some rolled oats and maybe a little calf manna to their pellets, they should be OK.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by calf manna?  I have kitten replacer...will that work?  I am an hour away from TS. It’s not an option


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 14, 2020)

I believe that Pennsylvania is one of many states in which it is illegal to sell a rabbit of less than 2 months/8 weeks of age.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> I believe that Pennsylvania is one of many states in which it is illegal to sell a rabbit of less than 2 months/8 weeks of age.


My flier says the rabbits will be ready to go in two weeks..so that’s not an issue.  I never read anything about them not being able to be sold at 6 weeks?  Why not?  Where would I even find this info?  It this woman really wants one, I suppose I can ask for a holding fee and then she can get it then.  She lives in this town, so she could actually visit it whenever she wants to...I’d be fine with her that....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Still, what is calf manna...I saw it on TS website, that’s an hour away....kitten milk replacer Will have to work...


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 15, 2020)

it's a pellet form of mineral supplement and i believe it has a protein level. it's can help when you have animals that grow fast or under weight or need something extra. i was giving it to my rabbits and goats in a mixture of oats, barely. sunflower seeds and the manna.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 15, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Still, what is calf manna...I saw it on TS website, that’s an hour away....kitten milk replacer Will have to work...


Next time you go to the TSC get a bag to keep on hand, great for MaMas in milk and weaned kits. I would definitely make sure these guys get a week of corrid in their water. Which reminds me.... I still need to treat the youngest litter I have.... especially since 2 are leaving in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 15, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> My flier says the rabbits will be ready to go in two weeks..so that’s not an issue.  I never read anything about them not being able to be sold at 6 weeks?  Why not?  Where would I even find this info?  It this woman really wants one, I suppose I can ask for a holding fee and then she can get it then.  She lives in this town, so she could actually visit it whenever she wants to...I’d be fine with her that....



If you do a google search, there are numerous places where you can find it, but the relevant part of the statute reads like this:

_(b) Regulating certain actions concerning fowl or rabbits.--No person shall sell, offer for sale, barter or give away baby chickens, ducklings or other fowl under one month of age or rabbits under two months of age as pets, toys, premiums or novelties _


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 15, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> If you do a google search, there are numerous places where you can find it, but the relevant part of the statute reads like this:
> 
> _(b) Regulating certain actions concerning fowl or rabbits.--No person shall sell, offer for sale, barter or give away baby chickens, ducklings or other fowl under one month of age or rabbits under two months of age as pets, toys, premiums or novelties _


Butting in-and confessing I haven't researched this regulation- but you can't sell (or subsequently buy) day old chicks? Confusing!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 15, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> Butting in-and confessing I haven't researched this regulation- but you can't sell (or subsequently buy) day old chicks? Confusing!




It goes on to say:
_This subsection shall not be construed to prohibit the sale or display of baby chickens, ducklings or other fowl or rabbits in proper facilities by persons engaged in the business of selling them for purposes of commercial breeding and raising.

(c) Exception.--

(1) This section shall not apply to a domestic animal given away or sold in connection with an agricultural, educational or vocational program sponsored or sanctioned by the Department of Agriculture._

So, if they are being raised for commercial purposes (i.e, slaughter or egg production), or you are in some other way overseen by the Dept. of Ag, this doesn't apply.

These rules were put in place to specifically cover "pet" animals, not those commercially raised, because there are already other rules/ruling bodies in place to keep an eye on _them_. Specific to rabbits - an 8-week-old rabbit has lost a lot of the "squeee" factor, looking more like a young rabbit than a cute, cuddly baby bunny toy. In a way, that helps make it less likely to be an impulse buy. But more to the point, 4-week-old bunnies may no longer be nursing, but they are still easily stressed. 8-week-old rabbits tolerate being moved to new homes better, so the hope is that fewer rabbits will die of the stress of rehoming.
 Clearer?


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 15, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> It goes on to say:
> _This subsection shall not be construed to prohibit the sale or display of baby chickens, ducklings or other fowl or rabbits in proper facilities by persons engaged in the business of selling them for purposes of commercial breeding and raising.
> 
> (c) Exception.--
> ...


  I DID research this after my previous post, and before reading your reply. Was going to insert the same thing you just did....but don't have copy/paste on my phone. Thank you for clearing this up.....but it's only clear as mud. Lawyers would have a field day if this were ever challenged, I think. Is a home/ hobby farm LEGALLY a "commercial" enterprise? I don't have a business license for my animals. Nor am I connected in any way with a program of the DA. LAWYERS!!


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 15, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> It goes on to say:
> _This subsection shall not be construed to prohibit the sale or display of baby chickens, ducklings or other fowl or rabbits in proper facilities by persons engaged in the business of selling them for purposes of commercial breeding and raising.
> 
> (c) Exception.--
> ...


AND (this subject tickled my brain, I don't know why) subsequently I researched my own state's (S.C.) laws. The general law is the same as PA, but the "exception" part is a little more forgiving. 
"(3) This section shall not be construed to apply to any animal or fowl including but not limited to rabbits, baby chickens and ducklings to be used or raised for agricultural purposes by persons with proper facilities to care for them or for poultry or livestock exhibitions."
Now, SC is backwards in a lot of ways, with simple people who like to speak simply. But this is not nearly as ambiguous as the PA statute.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 15, 2020)

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions."

The point of this (and similar) legislation is to protect young animals and prospective pet buyers from the harmful consequences of ignorance, not interfere with people who know what they are doing and are going about their business in a conscientious way (oh, dear. I just heard David Rasche as Sledge Hammer saying, "trust me, I know what I'm doing") These laws get fine-tuned when someone who_ does_ know what they are doing brings to light an unintended consequence when someone paints with too broad a brush - something the do-gooders who pushed for the law may never have considered.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> If you do a google search, there are numerous places where you can find it, but the relevant part of the statute reads like this:
> 
> _(b) Regulating certain actions concerning fowl or rabbits.--No person shall sell, offer for sale, barter or give away baby chickens, ducklings or other fowl under one month of age or rabbits under two months of age as pets, toys, premiums or novelties _


I wasn’t 


Bunnylady said:


> "The road to hell is paved with good intentions."
> 
> The point of this (and similar) legislation is to protect young animals and prospective pet buyers from the harmful consequences of ignorance, not interfere with people who know what they are doing and are going about their business in a conscientious way (oh, dear. I just heard David Rasche as Sledge Hammer saying, "trust me, I know what I'm doing") These laws get fine-tuned when someone who_ does_ know what they are doing brings to light an unintended consequence when someone paints with too broad a brush - something the do-gooders who pushed for the law may never have considered.


wait a second here...back up...it went from...I put an ad up saying these babies would be ready by January 30th.......why am I now getting read rules and laws?  I’m not in this to make money.  It’s not like a bunny peddler.  i Told the woman the whole situation when she called, and I felt put on the spot.  I’m not good in those situations.  Please don’t start making me not wanting me to come onto this forum out of fear that I’ll be  scolded.  I did not sell, and would not sell a bunny that was not ready...no matter what the law said.  
I had legitimate questions about my new kits that were born yesterday...I threw in the tid bit about the others being called about.  
please don’t refer to me as ignorant...please ...just be helpful and kindhearted...I would never hurt my animals...other than Spike


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> It goes on to say:
> _This subsection shall not be construed to prohibit the sale or display of baby chickens, ducklings or other fowl or rabbits in proper facilities by persons engaged in the business of selling them for purposes of commercial breeding and raising.
> 
> (c) Exception.--
> ...


So, fine...I’ll change my add to 8 weeks.. but..I’d appreciate it if you’d really stop the negativity..it’s stressing me, not just the bunnies


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 15, 2020)

love i don't think she was referring to you, it's the crazy people that have no respect for animals i believe she revered to there are way to many of them out there.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> Butting in-and confessing I haven't researched this regulation- but you can't sell (or subsequently buy) day old chicks? Confusing!





Jesusfreak101 said:


> love i don't think she was referring to you, it's the crazy people that have no respect for animals i believe she revered to there are way to many of them out there.


ok....I hope so....I just...it didn’t seem sooo...


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 15, 2020)

xerocles was referring to the law itself apparent some state law makers have issues its a reason i love Texas however some people who live here are just as crazy a California (no offence to you sane  ones).


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 15, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> So, fine...I’ll change my add to 8 weeks.. but..I’d appreciate it if you’d really stop the negativity..it’s stressing me, not just the bunnies


Ducks, dear dear ducks. I think maybe you over reacted just a bit? I don't think @Bunnylady intended any offense or insult in any way. At least I didn't read it as such. AND I CERTAINLY DIDN'T. It appeared she was just shedding light on the WHY people quote 8 weeks as the sale date for bunnies. It's based, like it or not, on the law.
We all love you here. You've been spending too much time on those "other" sites. Nobody HERE wants to lecture you or talk down to you.


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 15, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> .  I never read anything about them not being able to be sold at 6 weeks?  Why not?  Where would I even find this info?


In fact, you even ASKEDfor this information. She was just answering your questions.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Ok, yes


Xerocles said:


> In fact, you even ASKEDfor this information. She was just answering your questions.


, I do see that point, yes, I do, and I’m sorry, I, was upset by what I read in the posts.  It read me, as if, I was being looked down on like I tried to break the law.  I’ve just never been read any laws before.  I’ve never, umm...skirted any before?  And this was, ...upsetting to me.  How about we just consider the subject closed?

i am very sorry if upset you, @Bunnylady , I honestly did not...would not..do that!!  I suppose I was just flustered by the entire situation...I am not making excuses.  I am simply trying to explain, so as you will better understand my reaction.    

I hope we can put this behind us...and, just keep all the bunnies at the forefront!  

ps..both sets of mommas kits are doing great today...I was reaaalllly worried yesterday about this mess, but, perhaps all ten will be ok!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 15, 2020)

Sometimes all you need is a group hug ...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> Ducks, dear dear ducks. I think maybe you over reacted just a bit? I don't think @Bunnylady intended any offense or insult in any way. At least I didn't read it as such. AND I CERTAINLY DIDN'T. It appeared she was just shedding light on the WHY people quote 8 weeks as the sale date for bunnies. It's based, like it or not, on the law.
> We all love you here. You've been spending too much time on those "other" sites. Nobody HERE wants to lecture you or talk down to you.


@Xerocles ....only YOU could make me laugh out loud when I hear myself referred to as “ducks”.....thanks for ALWAYS making me laugh...even when you don’t intend to...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Sometimes all you need is a group hug ...


Kum ba yah?  That’s what @Baymule said I wanted everyone to sing around my campfires at my farm when we first started.... guess so...


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 15, 2020)

I agree, pretty sure Bunny lady just wanted to make sure you were aware of the law.... it's way different than 20 years ago when I was raising my 4h bunnies. When I got into rabbits 6 years ago I wasn't aware either.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

I do realize all of this now...goes to show how simple and nieve I really am in this world, yet once again...I simply, did not think, bunnies, needed legisla..no wait...it didn’t get that far.........it never crossed my mind because my mind does not work that way...

Chris tells me all the time that I need to wake up, and realize that not everyone in the World has my good intentions,  and, therefore, I should have realized, that @Bunnylady was giving the info about the laws to inform me...and keep the bunnies safe...

so, hopefully, now this can rest?, what do you say USER=1254]@Bunnylady[/USER] ?  I do apologize..


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 16, 2020)

The young girl and her boyfriend stoppEd by to see the bunnies today.  They already have one, so....I asked if they want me to hold a bunny for them until it’s safe to leave home...but I couldn’t ask for money...I’ll never ask these kids for any money...I’ll sure just give them a bunny when the time is right.  They were too sweet....


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 16, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> The young girl and her boyfriend stoppEd by to see the bunnies today.  They already have one, so....I asked if they want me to hold a bunny for them until it’s safe to leave home...but I couldn’t ask for money...I’ll never ask these kids for any money...I’ll sure just give them a bunny when the time is right.  They were too sweet....


Gosh....you're just soooooo far away. I can be SUUUPER SWEET when people are giving stuff away. 😇


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 16, 2020)

Y


Xerocles said:


> Gosh....you're just soooooo far away. I can be SUUUPER SWEET when people are giving stuff away. 😇


Ou can come to Florida and I will give you a breeding pair of white NZ rabbits with eight kits, or a FG / NZ / cross meat rabbits to breed....


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 16, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Y
> 
> Ou can come to Florida and I will give you a breeding pair of white NZ rabbits with eight kits, or a FG / NZ / cross meat rabbits to breed....


Gosh....and I thought *I* could be sweet! That's incredible of you to offer. But I've got the pair of Cali's and the NZ red (plus her litter of 5). That's enough for me to learn on, for now. And I'm still dreaming of a pair of Champagne d'Argents when (if) I can find them within driving distance. I don't want to go crazy with rabbits. Three does + 1 buck should deliver all the freezer fodder I need.
But thank you SO much for the offer, and I know its genuine.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 16, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> Gosh....and I thought *I* could be sweet! That's incredible of you to offer. But I've got the pair of Cali's and the NZ red (plus her litter of 5). That's enough for me to learn on, for now. And I'm still dreaming of a pair of Champagne d'Argents when (if) I can find them within driving distance. I don't want to go crazy with rabbits. Three does + 1 buck should deliver all the freezer fodder I need.
> But thank you SO much for the offer, and I know its genuine.


Yes it is a genuine  offer, I am selling out all my farm critters, rabbits are not overly popular here...people prefer  wild caught...silly rednecks !


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 17, 2020)

I have some super sad news....when I went out to the barn...the newest kits were all dead.    Last night Momma was attentive to them and adding more hay to the box... perhaps it was just too much stress for her.  We took down the partition and let the other babies back in with momma.they were excited to have more room again.


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 17, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I have some super sad news....when I went out to the barn...the newest kits were all dead.    Last night Momma was attentive to them and adding more hay to the box... perhaps it was just too much stress for her.  We took down the partition and let the other babies back in with momma.they were excited to have more room again.


so sorry.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> so sorry.


The ground is frozen solid again...hard for digging another hole....


----------



## Ron Bequeath (Jan 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I had put an ad up to sell the babies, saying that they would be ready in two weeks. I liter just got a text, someone wants to come pick out a rabbit.  Do I, obviously, I have to tell her what happened...do I let her take the bunny now, with instructions of what I’m doing?  Or, do I keep the bunny for two weeks and then let her come back...but she probably won’t...I hate these twists and turns!


State of wonderful PA says 8 weeks.


----------



## Ron Bequeath (Jan 23, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> If you do a google search, there are numerous places where you can find it, but the relevant part of the statute reads like this:
> 
> _(b) Regulating certain actions concerning fowl or rabbits.--No person shall sell, offer for sale, barter or give away baby chickens, ducklings or other fowl under one month of age or rabbits under two months of age as pets, toys, premiums or novelties _


Humane society pushes that also pups and other animals. Also if you have a dog guarding your garden from groundhogs you're only allowed to have them tied near the garden for a certain amount of time. So i just rotate the dogs.


----------



## Ron Bequeath (Jan 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I wasn’t
> 
> wait a second here...back up...it went from...I put an ad up saying these babies would be ready by January 30th.......why am I now getting read rules and laws?  I’m not in this to make money.  It’s not like a bunny peddler.  i Told the woman the whole situation when she called, and I felt put on the spot.  I’m not good in those situations.  Please don’t start making me not wanting me to come onto this forum out of fear that I’ll be  scolded.  I did not sell, and would not sell a bunny that was not ready...no matter what the law said.
> I had legitimate questions about my new kits that were born yesterday...I threw in the tid bit about the others being called about.
> please don’t refer to me as ignorant...please ...just be helpful and kindhearted...I would never hurt my animals...other than Spike


You have it all wrong the idiots are the do gooders who let rich peoples horses starve and take parrots away from little old ladies when its their only friend. You're doing your best. The Humane society have a lot of want-a-bees who think they know everything and havent even left their cozy offices to deal with life in the cold real world.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ron Bequeath said:


> You have it all wrong the idiots are the do gooders who let rich peoples horses starve and take parrots away from little old ladies when its their only friend. You're doing your best. The Humane so iety


Thank you..I always try...


----------



## Ron Bequeath (Jan 23, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> Gosh....you're just soooooo far away. I can be SUUUPER SWEET when people are giving stuff away. 😇


Ya I vave a 13 yr old girl a puppy for christmas cause she lost her dad this past summer. Its a heart thing with rabbit raisers.  Can i have a bunny. NOT. HA HA HE HE HO HO. Have a great time with the rest neighbor.


----------

